# galveston lazy fishin



## dnonmacher (Aug 23, 2011)

i'm comin in from san marcos to hit the coast with my lil brothers this saturday in my john boat(NO MOTOR) and canoe. I'm lookin for a spot not too far to row to- throw down an anchor and spend the day chillin. we're not too aggressive about fishin. we like to just relax with the live bait approach with rod holders and jingle bells. So, I was thinking san luis pass. any suggestions on where to target? again, since we don't have a motor we're trying to stay in one general area and not move around too much. so somewhere within a mile row would be good. (less would be ideal lol)
THANKS TO ALL!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

south jetty all the way.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

SLP can be rough....watch the weather tho..and stay close to shore wherever U go....maybe Galveston Causeway area out of the shipping lanes might work, next to the RR tracks etc...Bayou Vista area as well....Tx City Dike as you get on,either side..out of the wind (maybe!)


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

*try palacios*

palacios has good fishing go between piers and anchor, or turtle creek and jensen point just outside of town.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just be careful, SLP is known for strong rip currents. Might not be a good spot to paddle around if you dont know where to go... which I dont. I stay on the bank when I fish out there. 

There are many other spots you could go in West Bay.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Go to 8 mile rd. or sportsman rd. Lots of good reefs to fish fairly close.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

DRUM BAY OFF THE BLUE WATER Hy


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

galveston state park, bay side - lake como a great sheltered place to chill and catch fish. you can launch a jon boat from the kayak launch area, assuming you can carry it about a 50 yards


----------



## A6TEXAN (Apr 2, 2010)

offats bayou will be pretty laid back. no wind problems. got a few local saloons and great lunch close at hand.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I second Drum bay.......lots of redfish in there. SLP would be my last choice.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ChasingReds said:


> galveston state park, bay side - lake como a great sheltered place to chill and catch fish. you can launch a jon boat from the kayak launch area, assuming you can carry it about a 50 yards


This!


----------



## dnonmacher (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks to all for the wonderful advice!

where exactly should I enter drum bay? I've carried my john boat a ways before but it was far from pleasurable since I have a sore back.


----------

